# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Is it worth to use aimbot on Hanzo?

## Cgbuyer

So any aimbot worth to use on Hanzo?

----------


## CreativeXtent

just dont aim bot and learn to play.....

----------


## messycan

> just dont aim bot and learn to play.....


you realize this website is for hosting hacks/bots? don't have to be rude about it. it was a yes/no question

----------


## afallintree

> So any aimbot worth to use on Hanzo?


The way aimbot works makes it not worth to use any with hanzo.
You are supposed to hit someone first to make it shows the healthbar over his head, so with hanzo is just not worth cause you aim to kill them with one shot.

----------


## Quintessential

> The way aimbot works makes it not worth to use any with hanzo.
> You are supposed to hit someone first to make it shows the healthbar over his head, so with hanzo is just not worth cause you aim to kill them with one shot.


You do realize that memory aimbots do not require the health bar to be shown right?
There are even memory bots with prediction that work excellent with Hanzo.

----------


## Cgbuyer

Im currently grandmasters using various aimbots etc, but in training seems pretty fun close/midrange since the arrows are pretty close to hitscan at that distance

----------


## deathblossom

> You do realize that memory aimbots do not require the health bar to be shown right?
> There are even memory bots with prediction that work excellent with Hanzo.


you do realize memory aimbots get you banned 100% within 1-2 weeks sometimes faster.

----------


## janfiy

Not if you code them yourself, of course the shit Chinese aimbots will get you banned pretty quick tho.

----------


## Newdaypokego

Bots just f up the game. Just learn how to play for real and you will have much more fun  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cgbuyer

With Utmost Efficiency

----------


## Eryx

OP didn't ask for a moral lesson or the ethics about bot usage.
Please refrain from derailing the thread with how unneccessary and "bad" bots are etc  :Smile:

----------


## noonetsz

Aimbot on Hanzo will decrase ur hirate ... There is no aimbot or aimassist on the market wich is good enough for hanzo .

----------


## st1ckas

> Aimbot on Hanzo will decrase ur hirate ... There is no aimbot or aimassist on the market wich is good enough for hanzo .



there is  :Smile:

----------


## darkimp1

> Aimbot on Hanzo will decrase ur hirate ... There is no aimbot or aimassist on the market wich is good enough for hanzo .


not true, battle has prediction aim but is obvious as helll

----------

